

Amazon Fire TV - ChuckFrank
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX5P8FC/ref=nav_swm_FireTV?pf_rd_p=1769963722&pf_rd_s=nav-sitewide-msg&pf_rd_t=4201&pf_rd_i=navbar-4201&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=05Z0GK43DFVJ0Q3NT808

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7516441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7516441)

